# <3 Happy v-day<3 work FOTD



## iiifugaziii (Feb 14, 2006)

helloooo. Fotd for work today. ! (the one with no cheeks and lips was BEFORE i went to work and put it all on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 my face looks shiny cause I put silver dusk everywhere! but here's what I used: 

face: studio stick and loose powder
blush: loverush/dame blush
lips: burgundy/cherry lipliner with viva glam one and flashmode lustreglass
eyes: sushi flower on lid, sketch in crease, pink venus and phloof! to highlight and #4 lashes


----------



## user3 (Feb 14, 2006)

Hot mama!!!!!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 14, 2006)

i agree very hot!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow! I love them both! You look amazing!


----------



## star1692 (Feb 14, 2006)

Omg that looks soo pretty girlie! I love the little heart on your cheek!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 14, 2006)

Very sexy!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Feb 14, 2006)

wow that is awesome!


----------



## aziajs (Feb 14, 2006)

Hot!!  I love the lips in both but especially in the 2nd one.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 14, 2006)

sexy!! love the red ribbon around your neck.


----------



## shadowprincess (Feb 14, 2006)

wow.. babelicious!!


----------



## smiles4c (Feb 15, 2006)

absolutely hot, I love it!!


----------



## lipglossrockstar (Feb 15, 2006)

i love this look on you.  great job!  and the red ribbon is really cute too.


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 15, 2006)

love it!


----------



## anuy (Feb 15, 2006)

OMG I LOOOOOOOVEEE IT!! you looks sooo hott! i especially love how your look went from 'day' to 'night' and the lips on the 2nd one! i <3 it!


----------



## j babyy (Feb 15, 2006)

absolutely gorgeous! great color choices. and the septum piercing looks amazing on you

and im lovin the lips most definitely


----------



## KJam (Feb 15, 2006)

Hotness!


----------



## veilchen (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow, you look adorable!


----------



## MissAlly (Feb 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 
_uhh.. i was talking on the phone to someone when i took the picture._

 

I don't know,but what she asked you just sounded a bit rude.



And uhh yah fucking GORGEOUS,baybeh.


----------



## kissablethoughts (Feb 15, 2006)

.


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 15, 2006)

very nice...


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 15, 2006)

Girlie You Look Incredibly Awesome! You Better Work It Out Girlie!


----------



## hinna (Feb 15, 2006)

You look lovely. I do like!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlly* 
_I don't know,but what she asked you just sounded a bit rude._

 
I thought the same :-(


----------



## enjoythesilence (Feb 15, 2006)

Beautiful! Great blending, too!


----------



## Pei (Feb 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlly* 
_I don't know,but what she asked you just sounded a bit rude._

 
Me 3. I was a bit taken back by that comment.


Anyway, *iiifugaziii*'s a princess with fantastix MU skills!


----------



## User34 (Feb 15, 2006)

very cute


----------



## user4 (Feb 15, 2006)

havent seen u around in a while... great come back look though... so pretty!


----------



## Bianca (Feb 15, 2006)

Love the last one!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 15, 2006)

I absolutely love love love the first pic!!! you look great!


----------



## user2 (Feb 15, 2006)

That heart is ubercute and I'm happy that you're back posting some magnificient looks!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 15, 2006)

Looks great, I love the lips.
BTW don't worry about Funkyvibes she's always rather rude, take it with a pinch of salt it's just the way she is.


----------



## Beauty Marked (Feb 15, 2006)

sexy!


----------



## aquarius11 (Feb 15, 2006)

Gosh, you are so gorgeous!!  Your MU always looks flawless.  Great job!!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 15, 2006)

I love this! And the lashes are hot hot hot!


----------



## professionaltart (Feb 16, 2006)

ur lips are hot!


----------



## Lollie (Feb 16, 2006)

Good God you look amazing! Those pictures could come right out of a magazine!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 6, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## aizacity (Feb 6, 2007)

i love the first pic! that's exactly how i would have done a Valentine's make-up.


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *funKyVibeS** 

 
_whats the point of the phone in the first one?_

 
Haha, whats the point of you posting that?
At least she is being productive by posting a pretty makeup look that inspires others, your post was productive to no-one!


----------



## lightnlovly (Feb 6, 2007)

That is sooo frickin purdy!!  I feel a copy cat <----that would be me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   coming on.


----------



## XsMom21 (Feb 6, 2007)

Ahhh this is soooo hot! I love it. :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




rints out pics and runs away::


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 6, 2007)

Beautifully done!  Gorgeousness as always!!  You makeup always looks SO PERFECT!!


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 6, 2007)

Very Pretty & sexy


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 6, 2007)

That is really hot! Where do you work?


----------



## lvgz (Feb 6, 2007)

yeah i fourth the rude thing. but anyways
you looked hot without blush and lips
you look hot with, so who cares?!

btw, do you work for mac? if not, you really should. HOTT


----------



## AlliSwan (Feb 6, 2007)

JKBJAOGFVBFSbr I f'in LOVE your posts, please post more often! P.S. I want to have your babies =P


----------



## mekaboo (Feb 7, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 7, 2007)

gorgeous! now i want #4's & sushi flower.


----------



## user79 (Feb 7, 2007)

Looks pretty.


----------



## snowkei (Feb 7, 2007)

love the first look! gorgeous


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Feb 7, 2007)

Glad to see you posting again!!! This is very hot!


----------



## XsMom21 (Feb 7, 2007)

I just have to post again.... You look so amazing.... So jealous of the hair, the tan, the make-up. You've just soooo got it going on in these pics


----------



## LolaStarz (Feb 7, 2007)

I flippin adore that first look. Loves it!


----------



## Jayne (Feb 7, 2007)

wow


----------



## linkas (Feb 7, 2007)

Hot, perfect, pretty, gorgeous, awesome...


----------



## ShuShu Fontanah (Feb 7, 2007)

I *just* got Sushi flower and was wondering how to use it. BINGO! I'll be trying this one tonight


----------



## MacMonster (Feb 7, 2007)

wow - your eyes! I love that. Great job, you look gorg! I really, really want pinks now


----------



## MAC Mel (Feb 7, 2007)

i miss seeing your fotd's


----------

